# mysql_real_connect: Too many connections



## aadryaan94 (Jun 18, 2013)

FreeBSD ghive gives me this error ... What can I do to solve this problem?

Tnx ! Thanks.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 18, 2013)

That's not FreeBSD's doing but the MySQL server you use. The solution depends on the situation.

You could increase the amount of accepted connections using the max_connections variable, but that's only a liable option if the requested connections are actually all legitimate. See this web page for more information on how to do this.

Keep in mind that this might not fix the problem. For example; if some website got overrun which made it request too many connections then obviously increasing this amount on MySQL won't make the cause of the problem go away. In that case you'd need to tune Apache, not MySQL.

And finally in some cases you can utilize a proxy of some sort to "share" connections. But that heavily depends on the situation and you're not exactly giving us much information to go on.


----------



## aadryaan94 (Jun 18, 2013)

So this error is caused by the site? I have a game server on this dedicated; the game server use*s* MySQL?


----------



## chatwizrd (Jun 18, 2013)

So increase the maximum number of connections in the MySQL configuration and restart it. This is not rocket science.


----------



## aadryaan94 (Jun 18, 2013)

how ? I need more informations.....
How? I need more information.


----------



## ShelLuser (Jun 19, 2013)

aadryaan94 said:
			
		

> How? I need more information.


Check my previous post, it explains all there is to it. If you need more detailed information then check the link I included.


----------

